# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Gegevens uit twee tabbladen

## AieSch

Forumleden,

graag ontving ik een oplossing voor volgend excel probleem:
heb een bestand met 2 tabbladen. Op het eerste tabblad staan in kolom A "productnamen" in kolom B "aantal in stock".
Nu wil ik op tabblad twee een tabel opbouwen die enkel bestaat uit de productnamen van het eerste tabblad waar de waarde van "aantal in stock" lager is dan een vooraf bepaalde waarde. 

voorbeeld:
tabblad 1: product "balpen rood" stock "10" 
tabblad 1: product "viltstift geel" stock "15"
tabblad 1: product "potlood" stock "9"
tabblad 1: product "klasseur A4" stock "7

resultaat zou moeten zijn:
tabblad 2: product "balpen rood" indien stock "<5"
tabblad 2: product "viltstift geel" indien stock "<20"
tabblad 2: product "potlood" indien stock "<10"
tabblad 2: product "klasseur A4" stock "<5"

Bij het resultaat zouden er geen blanco lijnen mogen staan!

Is er iemand die hiervoor een oplossing kan voorstellen?

Alvast bedank voor de moeite.

Groeten Rudy

----------


## snb

Ook dit forum heeft forumregels.

_8. Don't cross-post without a link. Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. You'll find people are disinclined to respond to cross-posts because they may be wasting their time solving a problem that has been solved elsewhere. We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. Expect cross-posts without a link to be closed._


crosspost: see

----------


## AieSch

snb

inderdaad, maar toch goed dat er iemand zoals jij bestaat om de regeltjes overal na te kijken en door te geven. Als ik een vraag laat sluiten op een ander forum, zoals ik reeds heb gedaan, is uw probleem toch wel opgelost hoop ik of niet.

Groeten

Rudy

----------


## AieSch

snb,

als ik nu nog een oplossing moest krijgen van u was mijn probleem ook opgelost en niet enkel uw probleem.

----------


## AieSch

Deze topic werd opgelost met een bestandje van as11 op volgende link http://www.helpmij.nl/forum/showthre...it-2-tabbladen. Hartelijk dank hiervoor.

----------

